

The tale of an Android phone (and Facebook) in the earthquake in Haiti - cwan
http://nuvohaiti.blogspot.com/2010/02/tale-of-android-phone-in-earthquake-in.html

======
budu3
But how is this a unique function of the Android OS, if I might ask?

